# UK Visa Application Centre in Dubai



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

Anyone have problems with this service in the last few weeks?

I applied for a visit visa over 2 weeks ago and have not heard anything yet - paid quite a lot of money for it too and am still waiting for an answer. Plus no one seems to be answering their phone either. :confused2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you doing it through VFS? They are usually quite good. Maybe you need to pay a visit to them just to make sure.


----------

